# best 60 hp outboard?



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

What is the most trouble free 60hp outboard? I've been leaning towards the mercury and tohatsu 4 strokes. They are less expensive than yamaha's but also want trouble free and long lasting.


----------



## LEDERMARINE (Apr 27, 2012)

I sell both Merc and Tohatsu. Go with the Tohatsu 50 four-stroke. Great motor, 5 year warranty, free controls, around $6k, can't go wrong. The Tohatsu 60 is a Honda and about $2k more than the 50, both are 3 cylinder motors. The Merc 60 is a Merc made overseas. Call me if you want a hard quote, Leader Marine 979-849-2628


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll vote Yamaha! on my 3rd in 25 years, 06 115 ran like a champ sunday!
4 stroke for me!! Each to his own though!


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

My dad has a brand new Merc 60 and I have been very impressed by it. They are nothing like the old doggy four strokes but still not a two stroke. 
The Tohatsu is a great motor and the fact that their 60 is made by Honda makes it well worth the extra money. 

If it were me looking to buy a new 60hp 4 stroke I would go with either leaning towards the Tohatsu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

LEADERmm said:


> I sell both Merc and Tohatsu. Go with the Tohatsu 50 four-stroke. Great motor, 5 year warranty, free controls, around $6k, can't go wrong. The Tohatsu 60 is a Honda and about $2k more than the 50, both are 3 cylinder motors. The Merc 60 is a Merc made overseas. Call me if you want a hard quote, Leader Marine 979-849-2628


For "quality, durability and performance" it's hard to beat a Tohatsu. Their 50 TLDI is bullet-proof. Their new 50 4-stroke is a monster BUT is almost impossible to prop on a tunnel boat; great on a sub-surface application. The rebranded Tohatsu/Honda and Merc 60 is so so, nothing to brag about. The Suzuki 60 is a wonderful, powerful, low gear ratio and light weight 60 and if you just have to have a 60 that would be my choice.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

If the boat will take it, the 70hp Yamaha is very light.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

X2 on the Yamaha 70hp. It is essentially the same as the 60hp, just built to run/rev a little higher, and has the "Bigfoot" lower unit, so you have a nice choice of SS props. 

Also, with a $120 cable and a $80 NMEA starter network, you can hook the Yammy up to something like a Garmin 740 and get the engine info on the chartplotter (rpms, water pressure, gas usage, etc.).


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I like this thread, my old OMC60 is on it's last leg. Boat is a 15x60 tunnel hull.

Which new 60 has the best low end? I really like that currently I can get on plane in about 1.5 boat-lengths - don't want to give that up.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I think that new mercury 60 command thrust is pretty cool. Should be able to swing a big prop.


----------



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

I am building a 16'-18' cat type aluminum boat and can adjust the size for the outboard hp. I was just looking and most outboards above a 60hp make a big jump in weight. I am wanting to keep light as possible, but at same time do not want to be disappointed with performance. So I guess I'm looking at the best 50-90hp outboard. I'm thinking with the 90hp I would need hydraulic steering and the 50-60hp I would not.


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

Suzuki 60 is strong and lightest on market I believe. Don't go with the Bigfoot though have heard of lots of problems.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

My vote is Yamaha! If my 1997 Yamaha ever has a hiccup, I will replace it with another one!


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Pudldux said:


> Suzuki 60 is strong and lightest on market I believe. Don't go with the Bigfoot though have heard of lots of problems.


Yup! The bigfoot 60 is meant for boats like pontoons, small deck boats and the like. The regular Suzuki 60 is great.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

NB said:


> I am building a 16'-18' cat type aluminum boat and can adjust the size for the outboard hp. I was just looking and most outboards above a 60hp make a big jump in weight. I am wanting to keep light as possible, but at same time do not want to be disappointed with performance. So I guess I'm looking at the best 50-90hp outboard. I'm thinking with the 90hp I would need hydraulic steering and the 50-60hp I would not.


Yamaha 70hp weighs essentially the same as the 60hp models. Going above that HP, and the weights really jump up (unless you can find a 2-stroke 90hp Yamaha, which they quit selling in the U.S. in 2011). With the larger gearcase, you can swing a larger prop (very important for a tunnel hull, or single-engine cat). The larger gearcase is also a lot tougher if you hit something.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

southbay said:


> Yup! The bigfoot 60 is meant for boats like pontoons, small deck boats and the like. The regular Suzuki 60 is great.


Not sure I'd agree with the above... while the Bigfoot was made for applications like pontoons, I've had great experiences with Bigfoots on lightweight mod-V flat-bottom aluminum boats (old-version 19' Roughneck and an 1860 PolarKraft). Same boats had regular 60hp Mercs on them, then switched to Bigfoot Mercs and performance improved all-around. The Bigfoot gearcase is also a lot stronger if you happen to hit something. I also prefer the prop choices for the bigger gearcases.

I am not familiar with the reliability of Suzuki "Bigfoot" units. I've been very happy with the Merc/Yamaha "Bigfoot" units, they have been more reliable for me than the standard gearcases.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I also vote for the new Yamaha 70


----------



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

Leaning towards the new Yamaha 70. Who has the best price?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2014)

I can sell you a Yamaha at the cheapest price around. Give me a call if you are interested. JB @Surfside Marina 979-230-9400.


----------



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quote JB. By far the best I have received.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

No votes for a 60hp etec? My buddy has one on shoalwater 16' that has been great.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Yamaha F series 60 hp 2-stroke is bullet proof.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

You don't need hydraulic steering with a Yamaha 90. It's the same size as the 60. No feedback will work fine.


----------

